# Housing in NYC (NYU Tisch)



## Hasan (Mar 30, 2015)

Hello guys. This is my first post in this great website. I am an international student and i got accepted to NYU Tisch. I have never been to the U.S and i am very very excited to start my journey in film industry over there. However, i have no idea about the rents and places to live in New York (which i think this is the case for most of international students). So, i was really hoping if you guys can help me out with the housing options (recommending neighborhoods, and giving the rent range of each area). Thank You


----------



## bblens88 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hasan said:


> Hello guys. This is my first post in this great website. I am an international student and i got accepted to NYU Tisch. I have never been to the U.S and i am very very excited to start my journey in film industry over there. However, i have no idea about the rents and places to live in New York (which i think this is the case for most of international students). So, i was really hoping if you guys can help me out with the housing options (recommending neighborhoods, and giving the rent range of each area). Thank You



What's your monthly budget? How many roommates? Lifestyle?

I'm from the area, and currently reside in Brooklyn so hopefully I can help you.


----------



## Hasan (Mar 30, 2015)

bblens88 said:


> What's your monthly budget? How many roommates? Lifestyle?
> 
> I'm from the area, and currently reside in Brooklyn so hopefully I can help you.



Hii thank you for your response... My budget for rent is about $1200. Is that good? I mean can i find a decent place with that amount of money?


----------



## Nagham (Mar 30, 2015)

Hasan said:


> Hii thank you for your response... My budget for rent is about $1200. Is that good? I mean can i find a decent place with that amount of money?


Congrats on your acceptance. I had the same question in mind. Thank you for raising it. I am an international


Hasan said:


> Hii thank you for your response... My budget for rent is about $1200. Is that good? I mean can i find a decent place with that amount of money?


There is also a group on facebook- "NYU Tisch MFA Filmmaking 2018":
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1587786668157211/


----------



## JSM (Mar 30, 2015)

Hasan said:


> My budget for rent is about $1200. Is that good? I mean can i find a decent place with that amount of money?



You might want to raise it to $1300, but the good news is you can find rents like that if you're lucky and know where to look. My 2-BR apt in Alphabet City (near the East Village / Lower East Side area) right now goes for $2500 but I pay $1275 in rent (my roommate pays $1225).

For NYU, I'd recommend looking for places in the Upper East Side or Brooklyn if you don't mind the commute - you'll probably find the best rents in those neighborhoods. Ideally you would want to look for places in the East Village / Lower East Side if you can swing it, since those areas are closer to NYU's campus. If you want to pay money through your nose and live in a box then the West Village would get you closest to NYU's campus.


----------



## Hasan (Mar 31, 2015)

JSM said:


> You might want to raise it to $1300, but the good news is you can find rents like that if you're lucky and know where to look. My 2-BR apt in Alphabet City (near the East Village / Lower East Side area) right now goes for $2500 but I pay $1275 in rent (my roommate pays $1225).
> 
> For NYU, I'd recommend looking for places in the Upper East Side or Brooklyn if you don't mind the commute - you'll probably find the best rents in those neighborhoods. Ideally you would want to look for places in the East Village / Lower East Side if you can swing it, since those areas are closer to NYU's campus. If you want to pay money through your nose and live in a box then the West Village would get you closest to NYU's campus.



Thank you very much for your response. I will focus my search on Upper East Side. I heard it is a very nice place for students and that its a quick walk to campus. I would love to check my options in Brooklyn too,but i dont know the good spots in Brooklyn to start with. Would you mind to suggest a few?
Thank you


----------



## Student2015 (Mar 31, 2015)

JSM said:


> You might want to raise it to $1300, but the good news is you can find rents like that if you're lucky and know where to look. My 2-BR apt in Alphabet City (near the East Village / Lower East Side area) right now goes for $2500 but I pay $1275 in rent (my roommate pays $1225).
> 
> For NYU, I'd recommend looking for places in the Upper East Side or Brooklyn if you don't mind the commute - you'll probably find the best rents in those neighborhoods. Ideally you would want to look for places in the East Village / Lower East Side if you can swing it, since those areas are closer to NYU's campus. If you want to pay money through your nose and live in a box then the West Village would get you closest to NYU's campus.


Thanks for the info! Do you know how far/ time it takes to get to campus on the subway from those locations?


----------



## JSM (Mar 31, 2015)

Hasan said:


> I will focus my search on Upper East Side. I heard it is a very nice place for students and that its a quick walk to campus.



No no, it's not. If you live in the UES you will have to take the subway, guaranteed. You might be thinking of Union Square, which is another pricy area. Again, if you can find a good rent there then go for it, but in general if there are NYU dorms in the area you can bet that it's going to be exorbitant.

Shamefully, I'm not well-versed in Brooklyn neighborhoods - been a Manhattanite my whole time here, haha. I'd suggest the places marked in green on this map.

@Student2015 

Commute times are about these:

Union Square: 15-20 minute walk, 10-min by subway (not during rush hour)
East Village: 10 minute walk
Lower East Side: 15-20 minute walk, 10-15 min by subway
Alphabet City: 10-15 min by subway
Upper East Side: 20-25 min by subway
Brooklyn: 25-35 min by subway (depending on the neighborhood)
West Village: 2 minute walk but you'll be barefoot because you can't afford shoes


----------



## Chris W (Oct 28, 2015)

NYU Tisch has been added to FilmSchool.org's Film School Review section.

http://www.filmschool.org/filmschools/nyu-tisch-school-of-the-arts.8/

Please add a review based on your experience with the school.


----------



## Personb (May 7, 2016)

Hi 2016 NYU MFA Film and Screenwriting students. I am crashing your thread. I am going to be going to UCLA (MFA Screenwriting) in the Fall, but my husband and I live in Jersey Heights. Hoboken /Jersey Heights is closer to NYU than Brooklyn, and cheaper than Manhattan. It's about 30-35mins to NYU from here. A one mile walk to the train (takes about 20 mins) then a 10-15min train ride (only 2 stops across the river). My husband, also a filmmaker, will actually be looking for a roomate to share our townhouse when I go, in case anyone is interested...


----------

